# Rigging for Sheepshead?



## D-Train (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I plan on doing some inshore fishing for sheepshead this weekend and wanted to see if the gear I have would work well. I have one 2500 size reel with a ML rod that is rigged with 10lb braid and one spool with 20lb braid. I would probably use some 20lb fluoro for a leader. My other setup is a 4000 with a medium rod that has 12lb mono. Would that be sufficient, or do I need a heavier leader on that one too? Also, do yall have better luck with a carolina-type rig with fiddlers, or using some split shot? I realize depth and current come into play as far as the amount of weight. I also have some yum plastic crabs. Anyone have luck with artificials on the sheepies? I have seen the discussion on J vs. circle hooks and plan on trying both.



Thanks, 

David


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

#4 Jhook and a split shot or a lead up to 3/4oz depending on what the conditions are.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

we use a # 6 bronze el cheapo hook with a light split shot abouta foot higher then the hook. Also another trick is to scrape some of the oysters off the pillings and use the muscle inside them for bait (works better then crabs) and you can scrape the pilling to get the fish fired up. We went last week for about an hour and caught 4 fish and lost quite a few but we use a lot lighter line (8 ib floro) it make it fun. I really dont think you need a leader i think you would be better off just tying to the braid. Let the bait go all the way to the bottom and about every 10 seconds lift it up. you'll feel some weight then set the hook.


----------

